# Curious Question..



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

I will be 41 in June. Been in the Pro class for 6 years. I have shot a bow off and on going on 15 years I would guess, just got real serious in the last 6 though.

Take care

Scott


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Congrats on the recent win by the way. I am 28 now, just got into spot shooting this past year. I feel more confident in 3d arena, but not quite there yet with my range to step up to the semi's.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Kendall Woody, 41 years old and I have been shooting a bow for 30 years, off and on. I started competing at age 16 and have been competing off and on ever since. I just turned professional last year and now wished I had turned pro 20 years ago. Just recently though have I found myself in a position to do so. I am enjoying every minute of it. There are a lot of top notch pro's on the tour nowadays and most all have a lot of class.


----------



## LHpanther (Dec 15, 2006)

This is a great question, I hope more chime in!


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm very curious to that question also....And I'm also wondering how long before it takes LHpanther to get there. 

Oh he will be there trust me...and yes you can print this off or write it down I'm that confident in this guy :wink:


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

TX Bowhunter said:


> I'm very curious to that question also....And I'm also wondering how long before it takes LHpanther to get there.
> 
> Oh he will be there trust me...and yes you can print this off or write it down I'm that confident in this guy :wink:


id bet my lunch money on his work ethic alone


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*to old*

55 + it sucks im starting to slow down.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok so the second part of the question for those who had responded(thank you very much by the way), at what point from when you first started shooting that you decided that you wanted to turn pro and go for it? What happened to give you that desire? What did you change about your shooting habits to get there? And what is the one thing that you have been doing that has allowed you to improve enough to be consistently in the top?


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

r49740 said:


> Ok so the second part of the question for those who had responded(thank you very much by the way), at what point from when you first started shooting that you decided that you wanted to turn pro and go for it? What happened to give you that desire? What did you change about your shooting habits to get there? And what is the one thing that you have been doing that has allowed you to improve enough to be consistently in the top?


-----------------------------------------


I wanted to shoot pro for a long time and even gave it a try during the mid '90's to see what the top talent was like to shoot with. I learned a good lesson and became certainly aware of lots of work and dedication would be required. I returned in 2006 to refocus and give it another try after years of practice and finally hitting clean 60x's in practice and at other events. Figured then was finally time to try out the skills under pressure and once again the learning began. My shooting habits eventually became automatic and a part of my lifestyle when I committed to a long term process of training to improve (literally years). Imagine getting up 2 hours earlier than usual to blank bale shoot and shoot a target round or go outside to practice yardage and/or shoot 3D's in the wet grass just after sun-up (depending on what the next event is coming up). Then after work going home to shoot for an hour or 2 during good light, and then heading off to the archery shop to shoot under the lights until about 9:30 or 10 at night. Approach it like a 2nd 40 hour-a-week job for your personal shooting skills to get even stronger - then eventually comes some confidence knowing you can repeat in an event what you can do in practice (which is probably the most difficult for many). And I would not consider myself to be in the top most of the time, just a contender on any given day. Having self image/awareness can lead to putting too much pressure on yourself. Shoot your own authentic process without compromise and enjoy every moment along the way and good results will take care of themselves. I recently enjoyed the movie Peaceful Warrior and try to learn those lessons to incorporate them into my lifestyle. Practice more of the right kind of practice aware of every moment. Good luck.


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

First of all - Good Luck - in any direction you choose.

I turned Pro in 1986 (35 yr) - Won my first National Tournament in 1987. I have been very blessed with my success in archery.

Before you make a decision to turn or not to turn - take a look at your family and support.
As DRFrance said, it is a second full time job. I practiced from 3 to 5 hours a day 6 to 7 days a week. Without the support of my Wife (the best thing that ever happened to me) and the rest of my family I would have gone NO WHERE. 

If you are ready for that commitment - Congratulations. If I can help just give a holler and I will do all I can to help, you achieve your goal..


Dee Wilde


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks to both of you responding. I am not ready to do it yet.. but for 3d maybe I'll give it a go in about 2 years or so. I need a lot of practice to get there still.. mainly on my yardage. This is my first year with a competition setup and the learning curve has been steep for sure. 

So beyond hours of practice that each of you put in, what is the one thing that you have learned or done different that seperates you from when you weren't pro status? Meaning, is it blank bailing every day, or time working on yardage, back tension, etc?

For myself, I am 28, shooting a competitive setup for the first time. Typical practice is I shoot 3 times a week(currently between 30 and 50 yards for 3d), and I use a range finder to work on yardage 3 times a week. I'm good out to 30, but then seem to be about 4-5 yards hot past that. Just starting to get into some local shoots, and will go to the 2nd and 3rd leg of IBO. So starting at 28 with that kind of practice regimen for now, what would you all recommend?

Side note.. I also will be attending a private 8 person class with Larry Wise in a few weeks.





Wilde said:


> First of all - Good Luck - in any direction you choose.
> 
> I turned Pro in 1986 (35 yr) - Won my first National Tournament in 1987. I have been very blessed with my success in archery.
> 
> ...


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*the few things you need to do + don't !*

don't beleive your buddy they don't knowany more than you.
i heard if you do this ( don't )
don't beleive in paper tuning only (it will lie to you.)
Don't let someone no smarter than you set up your bow.

don't waste your time shooting at blank bales shot at targets heres how
put 4 bunny spots up shoot at them till you never miss thats about 5 to 10 yards then move back 5 more yards then 5 more when you can stand at 25 yards + shoot arrow after arrow in that spot.that will be 1 of the many things
you need to know how to do.

I don't care who you fine pick 1 + only 1 to help,the sad thing is most never listen to that part.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I made the move this year to senior pro.*

Been shooting archery all my life. Just got serious three years ago and shoot ever weekend and ever day. Pro class becomes a job for me. 3d you must spend the time judging and shooting,. More judging than shooting.

Paris, Tx, I was leading on day one shooting with some of the guys I have idolozed for years. It was one of the best shoots I ever had. Your game will improve on that level. Shooting on that level is a different game. Everyone has been so encouraging and friendly and supportive.

Just realize and understand shooting with better shooters only improves your game. Get with some other serious shooters that shoot on that level and test yourself on the local level first.

3d is my game of choice. Indoor archery and field shooting has made me a better 3d shooter. It was tough calling spending the money and time to compete on that level. Make no mistake those guys are all good shooters and you must shoot well and handle the pressure to compete. Shoot all the tournaments you can because there no practice like the real thing.:wink:
DB


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

r49740 said:


> Thanks to both of you responding. I am not ready to do it yet.. but for 3d maybe I'll give it a go in about 2 years or so. I need a lot of practice to get there still.. mainly on my yardage. This is my first year with a competition setup and the learning curve has been steep for sure.
> 
> So beyond hours of practice that each of you put in, what is the one thing that you have learned or done different that seperates you from when you weren't pro status? Meaning, is it blank bailing every day, or time working on yardage, back tension, etc?
> 
> ...



One thing I do more now is shoot, shoot, shoot (less equipment tinkering). You must develope your physical control and strength to gain your confidence.

Seems like are beginning a long road on the right track that will test your patience (this may well take several years). You must have everything in your background set with support from your family, work schedule, and dedicate the extra time. You are going to see a good coach and that is important. Believe in his professional advice and DO IT without compromise. 

Best of luck.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I am no top 10 or 20 but...

I have been shooting for about 4 and a half years and turned pro after my first 2 years.

I was shooting great scores from day one and I wanted to get better. I was shooting pro scores within a few weeks, but I was really streaky and needed consistency. I would go from shooting a Vegas 900 one night to barely breaking 295 on a 300 game the next. In 3D, I would shoot 10-16 up one day and shoot 20 down the next. I needed consistency. To do this I had to become a student of the sport. I had to be open to making adjustments to form and equipment. I had to change things. Turning pro meant I had to get serious about getting better because of all the money I was spending competing as a pro. I have to buy or pay for just about everything I do as I am not heavily sponsered so it forces me to be serious about it. It is very expensive. Good lessons often are.

I also wanted to get used to competing at that level mentally and have. Now my scores are starting to catch up with my mental side because of the things I have learned and the equipment adjustments I have made. I learned stuff pretty fast and I am getting closer to seeing the fruits of my labors. I will no longer take months off from shooting. I will be putting in the time now, something I didn't really do the last couple of years. I hope to hold my own very soon in the pro class.

If you want it, you can achieve it. It all depends on what you are willing to do. Will you tear it all down and rebuild it again? Will you be open to change and disciplined enough to stick with it until you see the benefits of that change? Will you seek to become a student?

This is what is necessary to get to the level to compete in the pro class.


----------



## LHpanther (Dec 15, 2006)

TX Bowhunter said:


> I'm very curious to that question also....And I'm also wondering how long before it takes LHpanther to get there.
> 
> Oh he will be there trust me...and yes you can print this off or write it down I'm that confident in this guy :wink:



Ha, one step at a time :wink:

Thanks for your input guys. These are great answers. When did you know you were ready to give the pro class a shot? Did you win any particular tournament, were you able to hold your own against the pros when you shot with them, ...etc?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*For me*



LHpanther said:


> Ha, one step at a time :wink:
> 
> Thanks for your input guys. These are great answers. When did you know you were ready to give the pro class a shot? Did you win any particular tournament, were you able to hold your own against the pros when you shot with them, ...etc?


It was the support and scores against a local pro that did well in the senior pro class often. I compared my scores with his on a state level and said I believe I can compete with these guys with lots of dedication. I also planned three years ago that when I turn 50 I felt I could compete with these guys my age. Believe me there all good and cabable of shooting great scores. Its the best of the best in archery.
DB


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

If you are highly competitive you will know and you will seek to compete against those who challenge you.


----------



## MissinLink (Aug 1, 2008)

*Curious Question*

I know this is probably a dumb question on my part but: How do you "turn pro" ? . Am I correct in assuming that all you have to do is come up with an entry fee and shoot in the pro classes or what ? Once you do turn pro are you stuck in the pro classes in all shoots ?


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

MissinLink said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question on my part but: How do you "turn pro" ? . Am I correct in assuming that all you have to do is come up with an entry fee and shoot in the pro classes or what ? Once you do turn pro are you stuck in the pro classes in all shoots ?


Your question is a common one that I thought I might offer my opinion to answer.

You have the general idea that you will have to pay to play, so your assumption is basically correct. There is an additional Certification fee to shooting as a Pro and you are committed to shooting that class once you register for the Year for that discipline of shooting ... for example I'm allowed at Nationals to shoot Open Pro NFAA for target events including Redding and permitted to shoot Semi Pro in the IBO and ASA 3D events at this time. That is a good compromise for me as I generally pay my own way for everything and have been fortunate to place at just a few events to keep me going.

Some might well advise to consider it as an investment (like attending college for a higher education). It will be a great experience, win or lose. And, if you have a fastastic day - no it takes 2 days - of being flawless among the Pros shooting X-s or bonus rings you might just make it to the shoot off for a chance to win.

Hope this insight helps.


----------

